# Rooting anxiety



## NOTtechsavy (Jul 11, 2012)

Sorry if I'm asking ridiculously basic questions but I am not tech savvy at all (perhaps my screen name gave that away) and I am anxious about screwing up rooting my Bionic.

1) I noticed the instructions for rooting were posted in Sept, '11. Anything new since then that I should know before rooting my phone?
2) I assume that in step one (installing Motorola drivers) refers to installing them on your PC?
3) I also noticed very few recent posts regarding rooting success/failures. Should I be worried about that?
4) When Verizon sends auto updates to my phone after I've rooted, how does that impact my phone?

Thanks!


----------



## dstreng (Nov 26, 2011)

1) depends on what system version you are running
2) yes on the pc
3) don't worry, with rooting worse case scenario is it fails and u don't get root
4) if you are only rooted and don't modify anything then it won't effect the OTA updates

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

dstreng said:


> 1) depends on what system version you are running
> 2) yes on the pc
> 3) don't worry, with rooting worse case scenario is it fails and u don't get root
> 4) if you are only rooted and don't modify anything then it won't effect the OTA updates
> ...


But, if you take ota updates, it can remove root. It might also block the exploit used to gain root, which would keep you unrooted until another exploit is found.

However, voodoo ota root keeper, along with supersu and the latest superuser app have ota root survival modes, that can help root last through otas.


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

Also, what's your system version? It will be under settings-about phone.

That will determine which rooting method to use.


----------



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

simonbarsinistr said:


> Also, what's your system version? It will be under settings-about phone.
> 
> That will determine which rooting method to use.


I suppose assuming is bad but if they're not rooted then they're probably on 905 in which case you'd want to use motofail not razr's edge or Pete's root tool. I think they'd have to be on a very old system for motofail to not be the way to go.

Also don't worry about using voodoo root keep keeper that is optional so don't let it confuse you. You can come back to that at your leisure.


----------

